# For fun, forum free-for-all



## Frankie (Jan 24, 2007)

The forum is open to giving away free horses,,,,,,forum member horses only.

(not really)

You can pick FREE one horse from any member,

and yes,,,,,ONLY ONE,

So, who do you pick?????

Mine: Lisa and Mike's Strass 2006 Colt




:


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2007)

Erica's mare, *Erica's RFM Spring Thunder / "Peas"*. She's such an elegant and ultra feminine mare. Just truly a gorgeous girly-girly looking mare!

_PS Neat thread



: _


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 24, 2007)

Frankie said:


> The forum is open to giving away free horses,,,,,,forum member horses only.
> 
> (not really)
> 
> ...


How about the sire of that colt



:


----------



## Warpony (Jan 24, 2007)

OHOHOH!!! I know without even thinking, but I can't remember the horses name, someone help me, it is that stunning bay with the blue eyes...


----------



## ~Karen~ (Jan 24, 2007)

I think that when the horse is called out, the owner should post a picture of that horse! :~) I don't have names and pictures memorized myself, and it would be nice to put a face to the name. :~)

I'd have to go hunt up the one I like.... can I name a whole herd of horses, coz I have a hard time narrowing it down, lol

~Karen


----------



## Warpony (Jan 24, 2007)

I think I found the horse I was thinking of, the horse in VernB's avatar... I think his name is "otr trippers buck n blue", at least the picture I found of him was labeled as that. I've become madly enthralled with those eyes and that bay colour...


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 24, 2007)

of active forum members..

HHPMINIS Annettes Lucy you can see pics of her on the Arenosa thread

running a close 2nd is CLC miniature (rob) gelding Target


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jan 24, 2007)

Semi! Can't remember owners name for the live of me but SEMI!


----------



## VernB (Jan 24, 2007)

Yip, OTR Trippers Buck N Blue is my boy.




:

I would go with Karin - NaKar Miniatures stallion, Little Kings Casper Buck. He's one gorgouse boy



:

I'm sure Karin is very proud of him. I can hardly wait to see his 2007 foals.




:


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 24, 2007)

Piano Man!!!!!- I think I remember that right- not sure who owns him :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2007)

The Dynamic Duo said:


> Semi! Can't remember owners name for the live of me but SEMI!


"Miniequine" (Sandy) is Semi's owner



:


----------



## Warpony (Jan 24, 2007)

VernB said:


> Yip, OTR Trippers Buck N Blue is my boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he has stolen my heart.



:



:



:


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't know if she posts on the forum at all...but Howling Hills Farm in Washington has HCM War Paints Hi Tech...I would LOVE to have him



:

Tracy


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 24, 2007)

JMS Miniatures said:


> Frankie said:
> 
> 
> > The forum is open to giving away free horses,,,,,,forum member horses only.
> ...



Wow! I'm honored! The 2006 colt is Strasslein Red E or Naught. I have to apologize as all I have are his foal pictures. He wasn't born until July last year and boy did he grow some hair for the winter :bgrin (I can't wait to see what is under all that hair this spring.) Anyway, here are his foal pics:











And of course, Naught E's sire, B&L's Rock E Red Alert



:


----------



## whimsical (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't know if she post on the forum but I know she does on the sale board.

But PRF Destiny Shining Through from Pine Ridge Farm. That picture couldn't be more perfect.

I could only wish my foals would look like that.

I could look at it all day! :new_multi:


----------



## shane (Jan 24, 2007)

mine is T-bone



: theres just something about that guy



:


----------



## susanne (Jan 24, 2007)

Thhere are many contenders, and several I would nab if I knew their owners were forum members, but...

I;ve been a Prince groupie since before his first Nationals Championship, so make mine Stacy Score's Mountain Meadows Special Express


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 24, 2007)

Gosh, I am pretty fond of my own colt, Esprit, for looks, and my own Alladdin for the whole package...

However, I would put Red Alert pretty high on my "can't get enough" list! He and Stacy Score's Prince are sure proving that their own good looks are no fluke and they are passing it on to their children. That little red colt is going to be pretty tough to beat in the show ring!!! Wowza!!!


----------



## Kootenay (Jan 24, 2007)

:lol: , Can I say my own?. He's turned into such a great horse lately, i'd swear he belonged to someone else



: .


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 24, 2007)

OMGosh! There are sooo many I'd LOVE to have!

But the FIRST one that came to mind is Ten L's Echo's Captive Spirit. He's just what we LOVE around here - he's tiny, buckskin and looks totally proud of himself!



:

I'd also like Nakar's Whittmaacks Little Skipper and Deiles Dakota Dandy!



: They're both adorable!!


----------



## Erica (Jan 24, 2007)

> Erica's mare, Erica's RFM Spring Thunder / "Peas". She's such an elegant and ultra feminine mare. Just truly a gorgeous girly-girly looking mare!
> PS Neat thread


Here's ms. Peas.....trying to decide who I want to bred her with this year




:

National Champion 05 and 06


----------



## Devon (Jan 24, 2007)

CKC I belive anyways. COLE hes a gelding with blue eyes I would do anything to own that horse



: Second Stephs Horse National Champion NHF Sizzles Black Raven



:


----------



## Gini (Jan 24, 2007)

Mine would be "Catch", also Legend and BA. Tommy and Dawn from Lost Spoke Ranch in Az own them.

I just love those spots!! :new_shocked:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 24, 2007)

I know you said just ONE, but it's SOOO hard to choose! lolol So here goes:

My number one pick is Lost Spoke's Broken Arrow

but I also LOVE

DRK Sheez Gona Wow Ya
DRK What's The Buzz
and
Woodstock North Who's Appy Now 



:



:



:


----------



## FoRebel (Jan 24, 2007)

I would take Donna's (QtrRae) L & L Farm Boss I LOVE him!!!!



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## SHANA (Jan 24, 2007)

Well for me if it was my own would be my stallion, Coyote Winds Knockout. This boy should go to Nationals but with me working 2 days a week not likely. Oh well I love him just the same.

For a outside mini not owned by me would have to be SPH Knockouts' Canadian Design, I bred him but he was sold at 2 weeks old, paid for in full on pickup. He is my stallions' first foal, a gorgeous pinto. :aktion033:


----------



## love_casper (Jan 24, 2007)

oh cummon, only ONE!!!!!!!! thats way to hard to choose between_ * [SIZE=14pt]Jazz [/SIZE] *_ or _[SIZE=14pt]Timmy[/SIZE]_!!!!

Karla(barnbum)'s Jazz and Marty's Timmy



:



:



:

Oh Oh! and i LOVE equusize's mare Zoe too



: And can't forget Ferrah's(short&sassystables) buckskin mare Brie, shes awesome too!

okay i'll cut myself off now. lol. sooo many great horses on this forum!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 24, 2007)

:saludando: My dream horse well, let's just say, I am truely in love with him.. Tony you are an awsome breeder, I just wish this little guy was for sale.. But If he was mine



:I would never sell him either..

*THE LOVE O*F MY LIFE AND DREAM IS*::: :cheeky-smiley-006: *

* *

*
LITTLE AMERICA'S STERLING FANTASTIC II...*

* *

*
WHAT I WOULD TO OWN AND LOVE HIM...*

* *

*
*



*: :worshippy: :worshippy: :worshippy: *

*
Ps. Tony I would love to take him off of your hands!!! :bgrin*


----------



## LindaL (Jan 24, 2007)

No doubt...*.RHA Wardances Wild Tango* owned by Rocking Horse Acres!!



: I have loved him since I first saw his baby picture....DROOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:


----------



## GMAMINIS (Jan 24, 2007)

I WOULD TAKE HAIRCANES (SPELLING?) NEAR LEOPARD FILLY FROM 2006!!! ACTUALLY I WOULD LOVE ANY OF THE APPY'S ON THEIR SITE!!



:



:



:



:


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 24, 2007)

This is VERY hard. I have a lot of favorites! :lol:

But, it would probably end up being Cowboy owned by Charlotte. I love that little guy so much!

Edited for spelling.


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Dynamic Duo!

Here's Semi. I love her to pieces.

Erica's Reeces Spring Thunder / Peas

share the same grandsire and grand dam !!!

4 GS LITTLE KINGS ALFALFA PLEASURE grandsire

REECES FOXFIRES FANCYDONTLETMEDOWN granddam

Peas is her Taller cousin..... :lol:


----------



## Gena (Jan 24, 2007)

What a fun thread! Soooo hard to pick just ONE but right now I would pick:

*Sugar Creek Tru Luvs Flamboyant*

Click here to see pictures of Sugar Creek Tru Luvs Flamboyant and a few of his get

A colt by Flamboyant I have seen in person that moves like a dream - Lot-Sa-Funs Tru Magic Marker:


----------



## racingfan72104 (Jan 24, 2007)

i choose little kings big city buck from erica's tiny trotters


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jan 24, 2007)

Well there are just so many gorgeous horses owned by forum members it is hard to choose. However, I like a horse that can drive as well as look pretty so that make the choice a bit easier LOL I would choose Rob's (CLC stables) gelding Target!! He is a gorgeous boy and he sure can get it done in a harness!!! :aktion033:

Pam


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 24, 2007)

Buckeye WCF Classical Obsession - Getitia Matheny's filly. Pardon me while I dry my keyboard.


----------



## sfmini (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep, Stacy's Prince for me all the way! Here is a pic I took at the AMHR Nationals.


----------



## andi (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank You Linda, Tango is my favorite also. I would not mind getting Rika and Nick Sutphin's stallion, FRH JC's Captivation, though.

Here are a couple pics of Tango ...


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, I would take the Prince anyday but looks like he has already spoken for so I will have to take Miss Kentucky and see if she could visit Prince.



: Mary


----------



## RAPfrosty (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet Opal's Geshan




:



: !


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 24, 2007)

I own him " Peepin Tom " AKA " Tommy " is even more amazing then I ever expected and we have fast become wonderful friends, I am greatly excited with our future together, and EVER SO Thankful I Own Him : )






Help I keep trying to post his picture but it does not come up, help I don't know what to do, I thought I was following the directions....


----------



## REO (Jan 24, 2007)

Of course I'm partial to my own *Lotto*



:

I already have my hearts desire



:

But I also love *Wild Tango* (andi)

And *Call Me Awesome* (SBrown)


----------



## vvf (Jan 24, 2007)

No doubt about it......*Geshan*



:


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jan 24, 2007)

:new_shocked: Oh this one is pretty tough but I like it...I don't know if he posts on here or not but I would have to say Zorro....Jonathan's horse at JSW....I think he's sooo gorgeous...

But in the event he doesn't post...I have to say I have always been a fan of Boone's Little Buckeroo....since like the day I was introduced to minis I have always wanted to see him..Never have but what lengths I would go to just see him just once...So Little King Farms I choose your horsey :aktion033:


----------



## hairicane (Jan 24, 2007)

GMAMINIS said:


> I WOULD TAKE HAIRCANES (SPELLING?) NEAR LEOPARD FILLY FROM 2006!!! ACTUALLY I WOULD LOVE ANY OF THE APPY'S ON THEIR SITE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much GMAMINIS!!! Im honored u thought of my horses. I actually had 2 near leopard fillies in 2006 that are very similar. They are half sisters sired by Brewers Orion Slate. Here they are---

This is the Dreamer/Slate filly new






This is her in Sept. 06, she is fuzzy but a pretty nice photo






[Then our later year lookalike, this is Cheyenne who is from Gala/Slate











Dont have older pix of her but she is about a carbon copy of older 1/2 sister.

There are so many beautiful horses owned by forum members its very hard to just pick one for me. But I was able to meet Piano Man(owned by CCMF) in person and he is one hot little stud muffin. He is beautifully shaped, has lots of attitude and covered in wonderful appy spots, what more can I ask for?



:


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jan 24, 2007)

This is just so hard I would have to choose Lotto and Prince but they have already been mentioned so I will add Jinx from Irish Hills but God knows I dont need any more boys so my girl of choice would be Knockers from Ericas Tiny Trotters. Cant wait to see her baby this year.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 24, 2007)

Jinx was picked! WOo Hoo :bgrin I was or still am going to pick him to as he has my heart



: First with him just being him and now even more with his first foal, Manny.

Here is Jinx. I need to get some new pictures this summer. :bgrin
















Maybe we'll go swimming again.



:

And if I had to pick one from someone else, let's see, I would pick Erica's Ive Got Angel Eyes. Oh and Jinx's sister, Heir To Glory.


----------



## CRERS (Jan 24, 2007)

Great thread!

There are sooo many horses on this forum that I'd love to be able to call my own, but if I had to pick just one it would be "HHP Talk of the Town" - something about him takes my breath away.



:

Ok, one more - as far as mares go, I'd love to be the proud owner of "6 SMHCs Lexus" of Buckeye Walnut Creek.



:

I would be one happy girl if those two were here at our house!



:


----------



## Stacy Score (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting a pic of Prince Jody - I am glad that you know I am not "technically minded" and posting pics is definately not one of my strong traits.

I am so excited about the Prince babies - and Erica . . . I think Peas and Prince would make a wonderful baby - he is pretty close to you now that he is in North Carolina! ! !



:

Stac


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jan 24, 2007)

I Choose Michigan's Man Of Steel! I love that horse! He is gorgeous!


----------



## susanne (Jan 24, 2007)

OMG!!!!! Prince and Peas...two of my absolute favorites...of course, a filly would have to be named Princess and the Pea...

or Prince and Miss Kentucky...

Playing matchmaker is as much fun as claiming "MY" virtual horse!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, not a show star but I have always had a soft spot in my heart for Nita's (backwoodsnanny) Sunny stallion. I remember the first pic before she bought him and as he came along, I still believe he is da man! then his sons...yup...I like him! Now if I could really dream..I've seen Tango show and yup all that and bag a chips! :lol:


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 24, 2007)

lbsfarm said:


> I would take Donna's (QtrRae) L & L Farm Boss I LOVE him!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tiffani - he is really a great little guy and here he is in all his natural glory!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 24, 2007)

That would be an awesome cross- Prince and Peas......love the name...Susanne. :aktion033:



susanne said:


> OMG!!!!! Prince and Peas...two of my absolute favorites...of course, a filly would have to be named Princess and the Pea...
> 
> or Prince and Miss Kentucky...
> 
> Playing matchmaker is as much fun as claiming "MY" virtual horse!


----------



## Stacy Score (Jan 24, 2007)

Suzanne ! ! ! You crack me up! ! :aktion033:

Stac


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh my! Thanks Lisa and CRERS. I am thrilled I have a couple included in this group of great horses.

Lisa her is Lucy






And CRERS here is Talk of the Town aka Sliver






Thank you very much

If I had to pick it would be Buckeye WCF Cat a Lena or her foal by Grahams Little King Lee

Oh Yeah!


----------



## SmoothEZ (Jan 24, 2007)

OK I will play. If I had a choice of any horse that I have seen on the forums and looking on member web pages. I would by far choose:

Drum Roll Please

Buckeye WCF Classical Hot Toddy



:

I think that this is one of the best put together foals that I have seen. And in his photos he has ATTITUDE TO BURN.

So Getitia if you ever decide to sell please email me.


----------



## miniaddiction (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmm well Im a huge fan of my own girl Grace, but if I was to do a kidnap, I would probably choose Prince...hes one heck of a horse and I would breed him to Grace :flirt:

Heres my girl



:






And for my second horse



: I would Kidnap Karla's Blessing, because she looks like she would give a great cuddle



:


----------



## Rachel (Jan 24, 2007)

Man this is TOUGH! Today I'd say Prince but if you asked me tomorrow, I'd probably say something else.

Too many beauties to choose from!


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 24, 2007)

My all time favorite would have to be CCMF's Designers Legacy, hope I got his name right. The minute I saw him I was awestruck. He changed me to a definate appy lover.

For sweetness and personality it would have to be my own Blue. He's one in a million



:


----------



## Devon (Jan 24, 2007)

sfmini said:


> Yep, Stacy's Prince for me all the way! Here is a pic I took at the AMHR Nationals.


Aparantly I missed this guy :new_shocked: WOW I would give almost anything for that horse! JAW DROPPING oh to own a horse liek that! But I must sya I wouldnt trade Wee Man for any show horse.



: My Baby.


----------



## SWA (Jan 24, 2007)

I know you requested JUST ONE, but...whew boy...THAT's HARD!

So...here goes...from forum members...FOR FREE (you did say FREE, right?)

The Girls:



:

From Susan (horsehug, here on the LB) - HHHs Champagne Leap of Faith & HHH Vega's Last Dance (I LOVE BOTH THESE BEAUTIES!!!!!)

From Mary (Margaret, here on the LB) - Stone Dances on Ice (Icee is my ALL TIME FAVORITE!)

From Robin (REO, here on the LB) - ROKO Devine Creation Of America (What a DOLLBABY)

There are a couple others, but I'm hoping for a chance for them FOR REAL, so I better not say anything just yet....unless they see this, and email me to say I can have them FOR FREE.



:

Remember now, FOR FREE, right? The Boys:



:

From Mary (Margaret, here on the LB) - MF Mi Little Prince Charming (HUBBA, HUBBA!!!)

From Freeland (Songcatcher, here on the LB) - Hobby Knolls Black Eyed Legend (HUBBA, HUBBA!!!)

From Jen (Hairicane, here on the LB) - Their Pintaloosa Colt, born 04/22/06, not sure of his name, but he makes my heart go PITTER PATTER everytime I visit their website!

From Robin (REO, here on the LB) - Kickapoo Moon's Phantom Feather (HUBBA, HUBBA!!!)

From Dawn (Lost Spoke, here on the LB) - LOST SPOKE'S WINTER DREAMCATCHER (HUBBA, HUBBA!!!)

From Ginny (Ginny, here on the LB) - Sweetwaters Texas Spotty & CCMF Spotz N Style (HUBBA, HUBBA!!!)

Also, from Kristy (Not sure if she posts here on the LB, but her farm is Paradise Ranch) - ISLANDS PERFECT STORM (HUBBA, HUBBA!!!)

Again, there are a couple others, but I'm hoping for a chance for at least ONE of them FOR REAL, so I better not say anything just yet....unless they see this, and email me to say I can have him FOR FREE.



:


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jan 25, 2007)

Every time this kind of thread comes up I choose the same horse.........

CROSS COUNTRYS CALL ME AWESOME!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 25, 2007)

since i am fairly new and don't show i'm having a hard time with this... really appreciate the folks who posted their pics as most of the names i didn't even recognize... 

so for me i'd have to say that new little filly recently posted... i don't think she had a name yet even. she was kinda grey-blue with a star and snip if i am recalling correctly... i just remember the post of her being a surprise and thinking how darn cute she was! if i can find the post i will edit this...

aha 6 pages back but i found her, she belongs to "Belinda" - did she ever get a name?






of course if i needed a boy, gee that Prince he looks pretty good to me! and i don't have a buckskin (yet



: LOL)


----------



## Aubrey715 (Jan 25, 2007)

Without a doubt i would pick Stacy's, Mountain Meadows Special Express "Prince". He is a very amazing horse. Just look at what he has produced so far in his very short time breeding, Mountain Meadows Jewel(multiple National Champion), Mountain Meadows Noble Cause(National Champion), Mountain Meadows Jamella(National Champion). Now that is impressive. I can't get over much his foals look just like him. Prince along with these 3 of his foals are being shown by Lee and Kirby of Aloha Training Center this year. I saw Prince and his foals a couple weeks ago when i was at Lee and Kirby's. Prince is just an amazing stallion that is breath taking. I am very anxious to see all of his foals born on the east coast next year. There is a lot of other really nice horses out there but Prince is just a horse that stands out from the rest.


----------



## Meavey (Jan 25, 2007)

For a stallion ReoÂ´s Lotto! :aktion033:

Always loved that guy!

And for a girl East Acres Stary Night of Becky.

Was browsing her web the other day and she just kept hanging in my mind.



:


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 25, 2007)

Robin's(REO'S) LOTTO!!!!!!! I know he would love my girls!


----------



## Latika (Jan 25, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i am going to make an extremely uninformed choice due to the fact that i havent actually seen alot of everyones horses yet - but one who has caught my eye is RHA LOTTO LOCOMOTION. what a stunning boy, and lovely markings too.[/SIZE]

But, i must also say that i would take home all of your ponies! they are all gorgeous!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jan 25, 2007)

This is tough soo many gorgeous horses!!

For a mare I'd have to say Susan O's HHH's Callie! Love that mare.

And a stallion, I'd go with Ginny (Ginny) Texas Spotty, I'm looking forward to seeing his first foals this year!


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 25, 2007)

SWA said:


> Remember now, FOR FREE, right? The Boys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, not for free, but here he is. And thanks for the compliment.






I've got to say that one that has always caught my eye is Robin's (REO) Sutherlins Tracy Lynn. Wonder if anyone can guess why?


----------



## Steph_D (Jan 25, 2007)

Give me Geshan and I'd be a happy gal



: I've loved that boy since I first saw his pictures



:

I also wouldn't argue about SWA's little Rose, such a pretty girl



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 25, 2007)

I remembered one other guy I fell in love with when I met him this past summer...Linda Best's beautiful black stallion "Fred".


----------



## FoRebel (Jan 25, 2007)

Donna,

I am just completely in LOVE with Boss! He's just so beautiful and SO very friendly!!!



: :bgrin



qtrrae said:


> lbsfarm said:
> 
> 
> > I would take Donna's (QtrRae) L & L Farm Boss I LOVE him!!!!
> ...


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Deb for thinking of Sonny Honey I dont have pics of him since over a year ago but perhaps can get Jodi to post one later again Thanks for the compliment we sure do love the foals he gave us this year.


----------



## stormo41 (Jan 25, 2007)

Dakota San Juan Marcos, Over gelding owned by mullgins run.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, I am going to use an old photo for now as all of the others we have are WOOLY!! Here he is as a two year old, B & W's Sunrise Pure Delight.






Thanks Debs! We're pleased with him too!!! He has THE SWEETEST disposition, and he has outdone himself with his babies.



:


----------



## Becky (Jan 25, 2007)

> And for a girl East Acres Stary Night of Becky.Was browsing her web the other day and she just kept hanging in my mind.


Well, thank you, Linda! I, too, think she is simply one of the most beautiful miniature mares I have ever seen! Here are a couple of pics of her from my website.











Unfortunately, her 2006 colt (that looked just like her!) had to be put down shortly after birth. Hoping for better luck this year!

For me, my stallion pick, would have to be my own Harts Tip Top Flash. I just love this horse and the majority of my mares are bred to him for this year. Can't wait to see these foals as many are new mares and first time crosses!


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2007)

Since some are picking two, I have another pick. Filipowicz can send me her mare, Fisher's Lily Lu! That's another gorgeously feminine beauty of a mare!

AND, no fair those of you picking your own horses! We all have horses we think are fabulous which is why we "picked them" in real life



:


----------



## CKC (Jan 25, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> CKC I belive anyways. COLE hes a gelding with blue eyes I would do anything to own that horse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm honored that you picked my baby Cole(just in case some don't know Cole is Lotto's full brother)



. Thank you. Here's some pictures.






He had just been clipped in this picture. The picture above shows his true color.






Now for my turn to pick...... I'm a god parent to Jill's horses.



But if I could snag one from her it would probably be Sunny.

I also, have an in utero foal I'm waiting on and if this foal is what I think "he" will be then I will pick him too. "He" doesn't belong to me yet.


----------



## joyenes (Jan 25, 2007)

This is easy, since I breed appaloosa's I have always loved Jill's B sized appy mare.



: Sorry I don't know her name maybe you post a picture for me Jill. I really think she is awesome :new_shocked: I think she would cross well with my Medicine Man



: Joyce


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 25, 2007)

stormo41 said:


> Dakota San Juan Marcos, Over gelding owned by mullgins run.


Ahhh yes this is a great choice as well he is amazing


----------



## ctinsley (Jan 25, 2007)

This is an easy one for me, especially if I can have him for free. I want Getitia's King Lee.


----------



## Erica (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, I agree I think Peas and Prince would have an outstanding foal........Peas just isn't sure she wants to be away from home; she is sort of a momma's girl.



> i choose little kings big city buck from erica's tiny trotters


Here's Mr. Big City, who is anxiously awaiting his foal crop this year (well I am sure he is more anxiously awaiting for the breeding season to start.......but)









> This is just so hard I would have to choose Lotto and Prince but they have already been mentioned so I will add Jinx from Irish Hills but God knows I dont need any more boys so my girl of choice would be Knockers from Ericas Tiny Trotters. Cant wait to see her baby this year.


Erica's Knock Your Socks Off - HOF, multi National and Reserve National Champion halter mare. I'm anxiously awaiting her foal next month!








> And if I had to pick one from someone else, let's see, I would pick Erica's Ive Got Angel Eyes. Oh and Jinx's sister, Heir To Glory


Erica's I've Got Angel Eyes - HOF, 6 time National Champion halter horse. I am going to miss not having her on my show string again next year, as she was just a joy to show.....but after going undeafted last year in her class through Nationals, she is going to find a special man this coming year.






And Little Kings Heir to Glory....don't have anything but furry pics, but here you go Sheryl. She is a neat mare, and can't wait to see her baby either, only a couple more weeks!


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2007)

joyenes said:


> This is easy, since I breed appaloosa's I have always loved Jill's B sized appy mare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, if you insist, I will post pictures of *Little Wee Klassic Showgirl* _("Klassy")_ :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin

I have long admired your stallion and agree -- that would be a loud and beautifully made baby!

Thank you for the compliment on Klassy



:


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 25, 2007)

This is really hard and several of my favorites have been mentioned (Tango, Call Me Awesome), but if I had to pick just one owned by a forum member it would be:

Aloha Acres Magic Crystal.

We own her half sister and wouldn't mind having more relatives in the herd.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 25, 2007)

Forgot to add.... I adore Charlotte's Reflections Buttons and Bows CBY.... Hey Charlotte, if she ever needs a home........ And.... I don't think she still has her, but Marnie's Wiley.


----------



## SWA (Jan 25, 2007)

Songcatcher said:


> Well, not for free, but here he is. And thanks for the compliment.


LOL, Hi Freeland. :saludando: Hey, you can't blame a gal for tryin'.



:


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2007)

CKC said:


> Now for my turn to pick...... I'm a god parent to Jill's horses.
> 
> 
> 
> But if I could snag one from her it would probably be Sunny.


Well, I'm blind as a bat! I didn't see that Kim picked Sunny!!! I think he is a beautiful horse but he's even more amazing on the inside. He is a show machine, too, thanks to all the time he showed with Erica. Does perfect 360's and I've been working with him here and there towards driving. Sunny gives kisses all the time and will drink from sports bottles.

Here is *Tibbs Sundowner* with Erica. He's a 9x National Champion / Reserve National Champion with his Halter HOF with about 200 points and 19 grands (ONE was with me!).


----------



## joyenes (Jan 25, 2007)

Jill said:


> joyenes said:
> 
> 
> > This is easy, since I breed appaloosa's I have always loved Jill's B sized appy mare.
> ...


----------



## SWA (Jan 25, 2007)

Steph_D said:


> Give me Geshan and I'd be a happy gal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH! :new_shocked: Awe, Steph! :538: I thought my left eye was getting a wobbly on me again, I had do a doubletake and re-read this.



:

Steph, that was so sweet of you to mention my Rose among this group of so many other AWESOME horses. God bless ya girl...THANK YOU SO MUCH!



:



: <Sniffles> You are such a sweetheart.



:

Here she is... SWA Champagne N Roses -
















One of these days I HOPE to be able to afford to have some nice professional photos taken of her.



:

Oh, and I TOTALLY AGREE, Geshan :538: Oh and LOTTO TOO! :538:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow--got to the thread late and someone already jumped on my pick!  This forum is full of beautiful horses though, so I've got backups. First, I forgot the forum member's name, but they had the most beautiful filly in their avatar--dark bay I believe and she held herself so well. I want to say her name was Little Ann? Second, since the beginning of my time on the forum I adored Dona's Cock Robin, plus I like 'em on the smaller side, so in a heartbeat I would take her Deja Vu.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Jan 25, 2007)

Mini App's RGR's Pale Warrior! She stole him from me! Well, not really, but I was really trying to get my parents to let me buy him. He is the only horse (other than the one I own) that I have seriously considered buying... I was going to use my college money and get a job LOL But then he sold. He has a GREAt home now though, and I see pics once in a while. if he ever needs a new mommy, he knows where to go.


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 25, 2007)

OOOOPS! Forgot to mention - my "For fun, forum free-for-all," is Jill's Khaki!

I just love



: that little mare and knowing all the problems Khaki had with colic when she was younger makes want her even more.

She is definitely a survivor!! - Sooooo Jill get her ready and I will be there to pick Miss Khaki up!!



:



:



:


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2007)

qtrrae said:


> OOOOPS! Forgot to mention - my "For fun, forum free-for-all," is Jill's Khaki!
> 
> I just love
> 
> ...


Oh thanks











Khaki is Harvey's favorite mare but I'm also pretty partial to her! She lives an easy life these days and is going to be spending some quality time with *DunIT* in a couple months for a planned 2008 foal.

This is *Triple H Buckin Khaki* last summer, 3 years out from that surgery and about a year into me feeling like she was "a regular horse" [SIZE=8pt]_(I spent years worrying about this girl's future!)_[/SIZE]









_PS Khaki is pictured above with "Goldie", her best friend and my sweet mare that came to us from CKC (Kim!)._


----------



## Devon (Jan 25, 2007)

oh jeeze CKC why do you have to shwo pictures Ill have to wipe the off my keyboard now  HAA! If you ever sell cole you know a youth that loves that boy! haha. Ever since I saw him on a geldings post a year or 2 back. Actually one of my favorite horses.



:


----------



## lilfoot (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm with you all the way Devon!

CKC's Cole!!!!!

Love the photos of that horse.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 25, 2007)

Tony's Top Cat. Even if he did lose an ear.


----------



## minis3 (Jan 25, 2007)

Trehernes Dove.


----------



## CKC (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks again Devon and Lilfoot. I will be starting Cole this year for driving. So I will have plenty of pictures to share. He was a dream come true for me. I've dreamed of owning a silver dapple. The added bald face, white socks and blue eyes is just icing on the cake. He is the only one out of my group of 6 that will stop eating just to come see me. He's a mommas boy.






:


----------



## lilnickers (Jan 25, 2007)

Someone here has a horse called "T-Bone", a B/W pinto with the most colorful and fabulous pattern I have ever seen



: He is my favorite



:


----------



## Marnie (Jan 25, 2007)

T Bone belongs to Melanie at Hidden Timbers, PA, she's the one that bought my Wilde, they should make a neat baby, I go along with Gina, here's my favorite -

Sugar Creek Tru Luvs Flamboyant


----------



## twister (Jan 26, 2007)

:aktion033: Great thread :bgrin I don't know his full name but Jill's Bacardi, love that colour

Yvonne


----------



## Shari (Jan 26, 2007)

There are two very nice mares and for the first time..a stallion on the sales board I would love to have.

But things the way they are,,sure isn't going to happen.

So my pick,, I know no one else would want, she is not famous, nor flashy enough for most people. But my mini Mare Maggie would be my pick. Hands down she is the best.


----------



## hairicane (Jan 26, 2007)

SWA said:


> I know you requested JUST ONE, but...whew boy...THAT's HARD!
> 
> So...here goes...from forum members...FOR FREE (you did say FREE, right?)
> 
> ...


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry Becky, But I dont think you can pick your own, (honest, I think I read it in the imaginary rules.........so , Im gonna have to say, Ummmm..

*Harts Tip Top Flash* :aktion033:



:

That boy just catches my fancy! :new_shocked:



:


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2007)

twister said:


> :aktion033: Great thread :bgrin I don't know his full name but Jill's Bacardi, love that colour
> 
> Yvonne


Oh, thanks, Yvonne!!!!

His name is *Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold*. He's now a 3yo gelding and stands about 37". He is a son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too / "BTU".

He has the most heart of any of my horses and is also the horse who seems to love me the most (this scores him major points!). If something awful happened and I could keep only one horse, I think it would be Bacardi. We just really click and I love him to pieces.

He's only shown once, so far, but he placed 1st in Junior Geldings, went Grand Champion Junior Gelding, and then went Supreme Halter Horse. He also got 1st place in solid color. He behaved beautifully at the how, which made me very proud of him (and me, I did all his training). He just seems to totally pick up what I'm wanting him to project and plays the part.

Bacardi does not carry her prefix, but he came to me from Erica Killion and I am very thankful to her for him and the other wonderful horses (DunIT, Destiny, Sunny, Suprize & Double) she's let me call my own.














_PS he was clipped just 7 days before the above posed pictures -- he clips out golden not buff like most palominos



_

PPS Bacardi is the horse pictured in my LB banner ad for this month


----------



## REO (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you for picking my girl "Muffin" Freeland! Her face marking on the right side is exactly like Lotto's! She is in foal to him and I'm so excited!






And thank you so much Backwoodsnanny, Meavey, RobinRTrueJoy, Latika & SWA for mentioning my boy Lotto. I love him SO much!






And SWA (Tanya) for mentioning Amber. I hope to get adult pix of her this year!






And also for mentioning Topper


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 26, 2007)

REO, I have to tell you, that I felt the tiniest twinge of jealousy that you bought Topper! He is wonderful! Good Luck with him! Congrats!


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 26, 2007)

: "GESHAN" loves you all!



: I like him too, butttt....if there was another one I could have kind of like horse dreamin, I would have to agree 100% with Aubrey, I personally fell over when I saw Noble Cause, I didn't even know at that very second that it was a Prince baby, I mean he made my jaw drop, very beautiful horse and it is great to see that Prince can not only win but that he can produce the same offspring, that to me is very impressive.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jan 26, 2007)

Can I put in an advanced order for a cross between Jill's Klassy and Dun It???

RHA had a mare out a few years ago that stole my heart--Magical Locomotion. My favorite color and OMG is she gorgeous. I think she was just a yearling when I saw her.

Last on the top of my head is a shetland--Pans Silver Image

....hey, so I dream big. hehe


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2007)

FairytailGlennMinis said:


> Can I put in an advanced order for a cross between Jill's Klassy and Dun It???


Oh yes yes, you can be at the top of the list!!! But, I'm not sure when we'll breed Klassy, and DunIT will need a ladder :bgrin That would be a lucky foal to end up with you, Amy!!!





DunIT (*Erica's Gone and DunIT*), prior National Top 10 (7th) Halter and AMHA Halter Honor Roll. He is a grandson of both Yellow Diamond Little Feather and Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too:





Klassy (*Little Wee Klassic Showgirl*), a future driving mare who is a granddaughter of C-Chief Proud Eagle with 5 generations of all appy breeding behind her -- most of it being leopard like her:


----------



## Joyce (Jan 26, 2007)

Since I'm not showing any more, I will not pick a show horse.

I have two horses that I'd be proud to own and I know they are not for sale but they would be Susan Oberg's Double BB Hot & Spicy and Sheri Hill's Just Spunky. Those two horses have my heart.

Joyce L


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2007)

> Second Stephs Horse National Champion NHF Sizzles Black Raven
> 
> 
> 
> :


Thank you so much, Devon! I'm sure Siz feels very honored that you mentioned him (I know I am). Here's my baby boy in July and then again at nationals, where he won National and Reserve National Champion as well as a top ten. He is a really neat little horse and is my little Momma's boy.


----------



## Aubrey715 (Jan 26, 2007)

> "GESHAN" loves you all! I like him too, butttt....if there was another one I could have kind of like horse dreamin, I would have to agree 100% with Aubrey, I personally fell over when I saw Noble Cause, I didn't even know at that very second that it was a Prince baby, I mean he made my jaw drop, very beautiful horse and it is great to see that Prince can not only win but that he can produce the same offspring, that to me is very impressive.


Jennifer,

That is basically how i was. I saw Jewel early last year with Lee at a show and was like "WOW that is a nice horse". Then come to find out later Jewel is a Prince baby too. Then at Nationals last year i saw Noble and Jamella and was jaw dropped by both of them too. He puts that "Prince" look on his foals for sure. Noble looks very close to looking exactly like Prince. It is very impressive.

I also really like your Geshan too. He is one very nice stallion, can't wait to see what he produces for you. Aubrey


----------



## wpsellwood (Jan 26, 2007)

I dont have to even think about this one! Manipulators Buckingham owned by Indian Peaks. We have been lucky enough to breed to him, but to own him would be over the top!!!


----------



## horsehug (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, thanks Tanya (SWA), Kim L. (Crayonbox Minis) and Joyce of Lilfolks!

You are all so sweet. You all picked some of my favorites also!

Here are HHH Leap of Faith, HHH Vegas Last Dance with her mom Callie, and Double BB Hot N Spicy. 

Susan O.


----------



## picasso (Jan 26, 2007)

My absolute first choice is Lotto. He is such a beautiful horse. However, after I saw pictures of Prince I had to have two choices. I had never seen him before. I could definitely add both of them to my barn pretty easily. :aktion033:


----------



## REO (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you picasso



: I will give Lotto a kiss for you.

I love kissing his nose!



:

I was there and saw Prince win at Nationals, and he IS breath taking! I saw him live, trotting up to the setting(I believe it was when that photo was taken) Wow!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like 6...

Mare: REM Fancy Ancy Or

Godspeeds Fanci Frame Design



:

Gelding: Erica's gelding, WallStreet Jessie James



:

Stallions: Steph's Horse National Champion NHF Sizzles Black Raven Or

Stacy's Mountain Meadows Special Express



:

All VERY nice horses!!!

But if I could have only one, It would be a tie with...

REM Fancy Ancy and WallStreet Jessie James!

Two amazing horses



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 26, 2007)

REO said:


> Thank you for picking my girl "Muffin" Freeland! Her face marking on the right side is exactly like Lotto's! She is in foal to him and I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Well since we are talking for free!haha Hey Reo I will take that foal that is expected out of those two! WOW!!! If it looks anything like Muffin and Lotto I would be thrilled!haha



: Oh and I love surprises!haha


----------



## Miniv (Jan 26, 2007)

susanne said:


> Thhere are many contenders, and several I would nab if I knew their owners were forum members, but...
> 
> I;ve been a Prince groupie since before his first Nationals Championship, so make mine Stacy Score's Mountain Meadows Special Express



NO FAIR! You beat me to him!




:

MA


----------



## twister (Jan 26, 2007)

Jill said:


> twister said:
> 
> 
> > :aktion033: Great thread :bgrin I don't know his full name but Jill's Bacardi, love that colour
> ...


:bgrin Anytime you feel you need to make room at your place just send Bacardi up to Ontario :bgrin He would fit right in



:

Yvonne


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jan 26, 2007)

Charlotte's Star Skipper. I've seen him in person several times and have yet to see a photograph that truely captures all that Skipper is. He's beautiful, VERY athletic, proven in the show ring, etc. Without a doubt, Skipper is one AWESOME horse and could live with me anytime he wanted to, LOL. Or anytime I can sneak him out in my trailer!!!



:


----------



## Stacy Score (Jan 26, 2007)

I truly honored that so many of you think so highly of "my boy" Prince - I hardly know what to say. He has a wonderful, sweet personality, and in truth is kind of a chicken and very, very sensitive - his feelings get hurt more than any little girl I have every known - it is really kind of cute that he is that way.

Of course, GESHAN



:



:



: is one of my all-time favorites who I have loved since I first laid eyes on him as a yearling - he just keeps getting better and better -- someday I hope to have a Geshan/Prince cross - now that should really be something (of course, those that know me, will realize that it will be "another one of her keepers")



:

Anyway, sincere thanks to all who are Prince Groupies -

Stacy


----------



## frekles93 (Jan 26, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]My DREAM stud would be Cadillac Jack...... sorrel overo.... I believe he is in Kentucky now.... he can come to Missouri ANY time.....[/SIZE]

April


----------



## maplegum (Jan 27, 2007)

OK..I don't really know too many show horses as I'm only new to mini's. Many of you have such gorgeous horses that I could choose.

What I can say is that I think "NITRO" from Midnight Star Stables is very special. Look at his flowing mane! I also look twice when I see him on there! I love lots - of - hair..



:

And the horse, 'Prince' that everyone has mentioned is also amazing. You might want to consider locking him away very well at night!

But the number one horse would have to be my boy 'Bailey'. OF COURSE!!! :aktion033:


----------



## *minis* (Jan 27, 2007)

Sierra Dawn Unos Monarch ... he'll always be the horse of my dreams.



:


----------



## drk (Jan 27, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> I know you said just ONE, but it's SOOO hard to choose! lolol So here goes:
> My number one pick is Lost Spoke's Broken Arrow
> 
> but I also LOVE
> ...



Thank you Christina for thinking of my two babies *DRK Sheez Gona Wow Ya* and *DRK What's The Buzz*

Buzzy and Sheezy are now owned by KpM Honeypony Miniature Horses in CA. and Buzz is doing VERY well in the Show Ring!!!!

Sheezy shown below at a week old






Buzz (picture taken from Kpm Honey Miniature Horses)






:aktion033: Now if I had to pic one I think I'd love to have Dona's little stallion *"Mustardseed Legionaires Destiny"* at Kickapoo Acres...

I want him Dona !!!!!!



:



:



:


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jan 27, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> but I also LOVE
> 
> DRK Sheez Gona Wow Ya
> 
> ...


You're gonna take half my horses! <grin>

Since Diane already posted Wow and Buzz - here's our little HOF Appy!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jan 28, 2007)

Karen S and RHA (or Andi) are NOT playing fair......where are the pics of Magical Locomotion and Pans SIlver Image?????

Thanks Jill for the pics and first dibs...I just love Klassy and a cross like that with Dun-It...whew!

Oh my gosh--I can't believe I left off my #1...Lyn Js stallion Mini V Dorados Uno--that boy stole my heart the first pic I saw of him and has never given it back.


----------



## andi (Jan 28, 2007)

Sorry, I was being a slacker.





Thank you so much though for mentioning Magic. She was our first Nikki daughter and had our first 100% RHA bred foal last fall, RHA Absolut Locomotion, when bred to RHA Rangers Absolut. Here are a couple pics of Magic during her show days and her new little filly, who I will be showing in the very 28" and under class this year.


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 28, 2007)

>


Oh my!!! Be still my heart! That little mare is GORGEOUS!!!



:



:



:


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jan 28, 2007)

This is what I was saying!!! Magic is the prettiest mare I think I have ever laid eyes on! Check that gorgeous head, awsome hip, short back....sigh.



:


----------



## Humhill (Jan 28, 2007)

I looked and looked and took a few days to think. Then I finally found the board member's horse(s) I would take.

Nope, they're not minis. I want CAM's National Show Horses.



:

What I wouldn't give to have a neck like that on my minis!!!!! :new_shocked:

Any what gorgeous shades of pinto.... sigh....

I wonder what they look like when they trot....


----------



## Erica (Jan 29, 2007)

> Gelding: Erica's gelding, WallStreet Jessie James Stallions: Steph's Horse National Champion NHF Sizzles Black Raven Or
> 
> Stacy's Mountain Meadows Special Express
> 
> ...


I'm late at getting to this one, but here is Jesse. I know we aren't suppose to pick our own, but if we did he would be mine, I just love him. You sort of have to be around him but he has great work ethic and a great personality.






here he is back in Dec, only one month into his driving training at Larry's


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Jan 29, 2007)

Gini said:


> Mine would be "Catch", also Legend and BA. Tommy and Dawn from Lost Spoke Ranch in Az own them.
> 
> I just love those spots!! :new_shocked:


Wow, there are some incredible horses being mentioned in this thread, so what an honor several folks voted for our colorful boys Catch, Legend, and Broken Arrow! Wow, again.

We love each of these incredible colts dearly and itâ€™s even more gratifying when those horses we've bred and love make the grade in the eyes of their admirers and judges alike. Thank you for your vote of confidence in our breeding program, it is most appreciated. If any of you are in the California or Texas areas at the AMHA/AMHR shows this year stop by and say hello.

*[SIZE=12pt]Lost Spoke's Broken Arrow AKA BA[/SIZE]*






*[SIZE=12pt]CCMF Legacy's Legend[/SIZE]*






*[SIZE=12pt]Lost Spoke's Winter Dream Catcher aka Catch[/SIZE]*






Huge THANK YOU to those who voted for one or more of our boys!

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## Joyce (Jan 29, 2007)

They sure are lovely, or should I say handsome, Dawn & Tommy. You can be very very proud.

Joyce L


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Jan 29, 2007)

Gini said:


> Mine would be "Catch", also Legend and BA. Tommy and Dawn from Lost Spoke Ranch in Az own them.
> 
> I just love those spots!! :new_shocked:


Wow, there are some incredible horses being mentioned in this thread, so what an honor that several folks voted for our colorful boys Catch, Legend, and Broken Arrow! Wow, again.

We love each of these incredible colts dearly and itâ€™s even more gratifying when those horses we've bred and love make the grade in the eyes of their admirers and judges alike. Thank you for your vote of confidence in our breeding program, it is most appreciated. If any of you are in the California or Texas areas at the AMHA/AMHR shows this year stop by and say hello.

*[SIZE=12pt]Lost Spoke's Broken Arrow AKA BA[/SIZE]*






*[SIZE=12pt]CCMF Legacy's Legend[/SIZE]*






*[SIZE=12pt]Lost Spoke's Winter Dream Catcher aka Catch[/SIZE]*






Huge THANK YOU to Lucky C Acres and SWA who voted for of our boys too!

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## lvponies (Jan 29, 2007)

I LOVE RHA Wardances Wild Tango too!!! I remember when he was first on RHA's web site, I would go and look at his picture everyday. He has grown up into a beauty!!



:


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh MY GOSH, Dawn!!

That is just the cutest picture - LOVE that little appy butt!!

Lost Spoke's Broken Arrow AKA BA


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Jan 29, 2007)

qtrrae said:


> Oh MY GOSH, Dawn!!
> 
> That is just the cutest picture - LOVE that little appy butt!!
> 
> Lost Spoke's Broken Arrow AKA BA


Thanks so much qtrrae. He is a really neat little fellow, loaded with attitude, and definitely thinks a great deal of his bad self!




: Since I've received quite a few compliments on this picture, I've decided to send it into Equusite. Please wish him luck! :aktion033:

Dawn :saludando:


----------

